# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  अपनी डिमांड अब आप खुद ही  पूरी करें........

## Black Pearl

अब डिमांड पूरी नहीं करूंगा ऑन डिमांड वाले सूत्र में।
मैं सबकी डिमांड पूरी करते करते परेशान हो गया हूँ अब सारी ज़िम्मेदारी मास्टर जी पर ही है। 
वो ही संभाल सकते हैं आप सबकी डिमांड को।
मैं तो अब कोई डिमांड पूरी नहीं करूंगा।

----------


## Black Pearl

लेकिन मास्टर जी को अब समय कम है। 

तो अब क्या???????
मतलब जो चाहिए खुद ही ढूंढ लो। 
कैसा रहेगा?
....................................

----------


## Black Pearl

*SANDEEPMASTER


IS OFF NOW*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा रहेगा मास्टर जी ...जानकारी दे ना, छात्र इंतजार कर रहे है ॥

----------


## Black Pearl

*

लेकिन टेंशन नि लेने का,
 अब आपकी डिमांड पूरी करने की बजाय आपको, कुछ टिप्स  :pointlol:बता देता हूँ जिससे आप अपनी डिमांड:BangHead: खुद ही पूरी कर लेंगे। :group-dance:

*

----------


## Black Pearl

> अच्छा रहेगा मास्टर जी ...जानकारी दे ना, छात्र इंतजार कर रहे है ॥


शेखर जी थोड़ा भीड़ इकट्ठी हो जाय तो तमाशा शुरू करते हैं......

----------


## Black Pearl

आपको 
“The Master”
 तो नहीं बना सकता हूँ, 

because "The Master"
is Utimate
लेकिन अपने जैसा छोटा मोटा मास्टर जरूर बना सकता हूँ, ताकि आप अपना काम चला सकें। और मदद कर सकें।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शेखर जी थोड़ा भीड़ इकट्ठी हो जाय तो तमाशा शुरू करते हैं......


भाई आपसे काफी जानकारी पूर्व मैं भी प्राप्त हुयी है , निजी जीवन मैं भी काम आ रही है , शुक्रिया आपका, आपके सूत्र का हमेशा इंतजार रहता है ॥

----------


## Black Pearl

तो  बताइये क्या कोई जानना चाहेगा की इंटरनेट पर कैसे ढूंदे अपने काम की चीज??

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मास्टर जी चोपाल से लेके यहा तक पुराना मजा खोज रहे हो .....अब ना मिलेगा भाई ......

----------


## badboy123455

नही..............
मास्टर जी पर्याप्त हे.......

----------


## Black Pearl

> मास्टर जी चोपाल से लेके यहा तक पुराना मजा खोज रहे हो .....अब ना मिलेगा भाई ......


शायद.............

----------


## Black Pearl

> नही..............
> मास्टर जी पर्याप्त हे.......


हा हा हा, जनता हु यार ऑन डिमांड के 100 सूत्र भी होंगे तो मास्टर जी संभाल लेंगे.... 

लेकिन दिल तो मत तोड़ा करो यार

ऐसे ही झूठ मूट का ही बोल दिया करो कि जानना है।

----------


## Rajeev

> तो  बताइये क्या कोई जानना चाहेगा की इंटरनेट पर कैसे ढूंदे अपने काम की चीज??


संदीप जी आप सिखाये और हम नहीं सीखे ऐसा हो नहीं सकता, मास्टर जी नहीं उनके जैसा बनने का प्रयास तो अवश्य करुगा,
मास्टर जी जब शुरू-शुरू में आये थे, तब उन्हें ठीक से लिंक देना नहीं आता था, तब मैंने उस लिंक पर क्लिक किया,
और उस साईट पर पहुच गया, जहा से मास्टर जी सॉफ्टवेर और गेम लाते थे, मैंने भी सोचा था की सभी की डिमांड पूरी करुगा,
मगर उतना समय ही नहीं की डिमांड पूरी कर सकू!!

----------


## The Master

> अब डिमांड पूरी नहीं करूंगा ऑन डिमांड वाले सूत्र में।
> मैं सबकी डिमांड पूरी करते करते परेशान हो गया हूँ अब सारी ज़िम्मेदारी मास्टर जी पर ही है। 
> वो ही संभाल सकते हैं आप सबकी डिमांड को।
> मैं तो अब कोई डिमांड पूरी नहीं करूंगा।



ये क्या बात कर रहे है आप संदिप जी आपको वहा पर देख कर बहोत खुश और निश्चिंत था मै ..........लेकिन कोई बात नहि इससे सारे दोस्तो का फ़ायदा ही होगा । खुद ही आपके द्वारा दि गयी जानकारी कि सहायता से अपने सोफ़्ट को ढुंढ पाएंगे जिससे उनका अमुल्य समय भी बचेगा........और अगर कोई परेशानी आएगी तो हम लोग तो है हि हर आँन डिमाँड सुत्र पर..........इस उपयोगी सुत्र के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र ।

:mango::banana::cherries::mango:


धन्यवाद मित्र ।

----------


## love birds

दोस्त आगे बढ़ो मुजहे इंतज़ार है भाई ताकि मैं आगे आपको परेशां ना करू

----------


## saam

> तो  बताइये क्या कोई जानना चाहेगा की इंटरनेट पर कैसे ढूंदे अपने काम की चीज??



*    आप इसकी 94FBR बात कर रहे हे???? *

----------


## Sharma1989

नेकी ओर पूछ-2

----------


## love birds

sandeep भाई कहा रहे गए आप में कल रात से इंतज़ार कर रहा हू

----------


## aadityasingh

> तो  बताइये क्या कोई जानना चाहेगा की इंटरनेट पर कैसे ढूंदे अपने काम की चीज??


*

**बहुत ही अच्छा विचार है.... आप कृपया प्रारंभ करें ... अभी तो हम इस मंच पर नए हैं  लेकिन ऐसी जानकारी प्राप्त कर के बहुत ही अच्छा होगा ... बहुत ही उचित कदम है यह .... बधाई हो* :clap:*

*

----------


## Black Pearl

> संदीप जी आप सिखाये और हम नहीं सीखे ऐसा हो नहीं सकता, मास्टर जी नहीं उनके जैसा बनने का प्रयास तो अवश्य करुगा,
> मास्टर जी जब शुरू-शुरू में आये थे, तब उन्हें ठीक से लिंक देना नहीं आता था, तब मैंने उस लिंक पर क्लिक किया,
> और उस साईट पर पहुच गया, जहा से मास्टर जी सॉफ्टवेर और गेम लाते थे, मैंने भी सोचा था की सभी की डिमांड पूरी करुगा,
> मगर उतना समय ही नहीं की डिमांड पूरी कर सकू!!


कोई बात नहीं राजीव जी। हम हैं न। 




> ये क्या बात कर रहे है आप संदिप जी आपको वहा पर देख कर बहोत खुश और निश्चिंत था मै ..........लेकिन कोई बात नहि इससे सारे दोस्तो का फ़ायदा ही होगा । खुद ही आपके द्वारा दि गयी जानकारी कि सहायता से अपने सोफ़्ट को ढुंढ पाएंगे जिससे उनका अमुल्य समय भी बचेगा........और अगर कोई परेशानी आएगी तो हम लोग तो है हि हर आँन डिमाँड सुत्र पर..........इस उपयोगी सुत्र के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद मित्र ।


शुक्रिया मास्टर जी। 




> कुछ तकनीकी जानकारी हम नये बन्दों को भी देने का कृपया करे





> दोस्त आगे बढ़ो मुजहे इंतज़ार है भाई ताकि मैं आगे आपको परेशां ना करू





> *    आप इसकी 94FBR बात कर रहे हे???? *





> नेकी ओर पूछ-2





> sandeep भाई कहा रहे गए आप में कल रात से इंतज़ार कर रहा हू





> *
> 
> **बहुत ही अच्छा विचार है.... आप कृपया प्रारंभ करें ... अभी तो हम इस मंच पर नए हैं  लेकिन ऐसी जानकारी प्राप्त कर के बहुत ही अच्छा होगा ... बहुत ही उचित कदम है यह .... बधाई हो* :clap:*
> 
> *


आप सभी दोस्तों का सूत्र पर आने और उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद,

----------


## Black Pearl

तो दोस्तो इंतजार की घड़ियाँ अब खत्म हुई।
अब आपको बताते हैं कैसे आप ढूंढ सकते हैं काम की चीज़........??

----------


## Black Pearl

एक उदाहरण से समझाता हूँ... 
जैसे किसी दोस्त ने software on demand में Windows Server 2008
की मांग की थी। तो इसे ढूँढने के लिए मैंने क्या किया?

----------


## Black Pearl

फ़ाइल सर्च करने के लिए दो चीज़ों की जरूरत पड़ेगी।
1-फ़ाइल का वास्तविक नाम और वर्जन 
	जैसे- अगर मैं सिर्फ Windows Server लिखकर सर्च करूँ तो काफी सारे रिज़ल्ट आएंगे और काम की फ़ाइल मिलना मुश्किल होगा। 
	 लेकिन इसी की जगह पर मैं सही नाम जैसे Microsoft Windows Server 2008 लिखकर सर्च करूँ तो ज्यादा अच्छे रिज़ल्ट आएंगे। और फ़ाइल मिलने के चांस बढ़ जाएंगे।
मतलब सही name और वर्जन पता होना चाहिए।
इसलिए हमेशा फ़ाइल डिमांड करते वक़्त सॉफ्टवेर का सही नाम और वर्जन जरूर बताया कीजिये, इससे हमें आसानी होती है।

----------


## Black Pearl

2- और दूसरी बात ये की आपको फ़ाइल के size का अनुमान जरूर होना चाहिए। वरना आप गलत फ़ाइल download कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

आज आपको बताता हूँ इसके लिए पहला तरीका

तो पेश है 
तरीका no. 1

----------


## Black Pearl

*एक serach engine है www.filestube.com ये आपको काफी सारी file sharing site से आपकी फ़ाइल के लिए सर्च रिज़ल्ट उपलब्ध करवाता है। तो अब आपको करना कुछ नहीं है सीधे सीधे इस सर्च इंजिन में अपनी फ़ाइल का नाम लिखना है जैसे मैंने लिखा। अब आपको सर्च रिज़ल्ट मिल जाएंगे। अब आपको पता है की आपकी फ़ाइल का साइज़ क्या है। तो उसी साइज़ की फ़ाइल को ढूँढे।*

----------


## Black Pearl

*आपके रिज़ल्ट कुछ ऐसे दिखाई देंगे......

*

----------


## Black Pearl

*अब जैसे ही मिल जाए उस लिंक पर क्लिक कीजिये।
अब क्योंकि बड़ी फ़ाइल है गलत download हो गया तो समस्या हो जाएगी तो कैसे कन्फ़र्म करें की सही फ़ाइल है??????????? 
*

----------


## Black Pearl

*जब आप लिंक पर क्लिक करेंगे तो आपको कुछ ऐसा मिलेगा।

*

----------


## Black Pearl

*अब जैसे मैंने स्क्रीनशॉट से समझाया है। एक बार उस लिंक की source site पर चले जाएँ, जहा से आपको कन्फ़र्म हो जाएगा की फ़ाइल सही है और कोई पसवोर्ड हो तो पता लग जाए। अब सब काम हो जाए तो download स्टार्ट कर दें।

बस हो गया।
*

----------


## Black Pearl

*शुरुआत में 1-2 बार हो सकता है कि आपको सही फ़ाइल न मिले या कुछ गड़बड़ हो जाए। 
लेकिन कुछ ही समय में आपको अनुभव हो जाएगा और आप बिलकुल सही जगह पर पहुच जाएंगे।

*

----------


## Black Pearl

*अगली बार इससे भी आसान तरीके के साथ जल्द ही आऊँगा.........  
Till Then
Keep watching 
To be continue…………………
तब तक के लिए
देखते रहिए.........................

*

----------


## Black Pearl

*और हाँ filestube जैसे कुछ और भी सर्च इंजिन हैं। बस गूगल पर लिखिए file sharing search engines क्लिक कीजिये सर्च पर। और रिज़ल्ट आपके सामने होगा।   

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहीउपयोगीय जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद, अगली जानकारी का इंतजार है ॥

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र  है 

काफी अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## Teach Guru

वाह संदीप जी आपने तो कमाल कर दिया , बहुत हि उपयोगी सूत्र बनाया है आपने..............

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*वाह मित्र लाजवाब..............*

----------


## Rajeev

संदीप जी हम प्रतीक्षा कर रहे है की कब आप हमारे लिए और नई तरीके लेकर आयेगे,
हमें आपका बेसब्री से इंतजार है |

----------


## love birds

> *आपके रिज़ल्ट कुछ ऐसे दिखाई देंगे......
> 
> *



mitr kya sabhi paid hai

----------


## Black Pearl

> mitr kya sabhi paid hai


मैं समझा नहीं? आप क्या कहना चाहते हैं?

----------


## Black Pearl

*जिस फ़ाइल को भी सर्च करना ही उसके गूगल में लिखें फिर एक स्पेस देकर* *mediafire* *लिख दें फिर देखिये गूगल रिज़ल्ट में आपको क्या मिलता है।


*

----------


## love birds

> मैं समझा नहीं? आप क्या कहना चाहते हैं?


जब मैंने डाउनलोड करने की कोशिश की तो अकाउंट यानि creaditcard  म्नंगने लगा

----------


## love birds

संदीप जी आप कहा गए

----------


## aadityasingh

*sandeep ji बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है ... आपके अगले अंक का बेसब्री से इंतज़ार है*

----------


## Black Pearl

> जब मैंने डाउनलोड करने की कोशिश की तो अकाउंट यानि creaditcard  म्नंगने लगा


अरे स्लो download या फ्री download वाला ओपसन चुनिये। 

समस्या होने पर स्क्रीनशॉट से बताइये।

----------


## Rajeev

संदीप जी अगर इन सब में किसी सॉफ्टवेयर को मैंने डाउनलोड किया और उसके क्रैक में वायरस निकला,
तो फिर उसे तो मेरे एंटीवायरस डिलीट कर देगा, फिर मेरा सॉफ्टवेयर फुल version कैसे होगा ?

----------


## Black Pearl

> संदीप जी अगर इन सब में किसी सॉफ्टवेयर को मैंने डाउनलोड किया और उसके क्रैक में वायरस निकला,
> तो फिर उसे तो मेरे एंटीवायरस डिलीट कर देगा, फिर मेरा सॉफ्टवेयर फुल version कैसे होगा ?


फिर तो आप origional खरीद लीजिये। मेरा एंटिवाइरस तो डिलीट नहीं करता है। और आप काही से भी download करें और कैसे भी करें अगर, आपका antivirus डिलीट करता  है तो वो डिलीट कर ही देगा, तो आपको अपना एंटिवाइरस ऑफ करने का रिस्क लेना होगा। ।

----------


## The Master

> फिर तो आप origional खरीद लीजिये। मेरा एंटिवाइरस तो डिलीट नहीं करता है। और आप काही से भी download करें और कैसे भी करें अगर, आपका antivirus डिलीट करता  है तो वो डिलीट कर ही देगा, तो आपको अपना एंटिवाइरस ऑफ करने का रिस्क लेना होगा। ।



central 14:group-dance::mango::banana:

----------


## Rajeev

> central 14:group-dance::mango::banana:


मास्टर जी आप भी तो कुछ तरीके बताए और वैसे भी ये सूत्र आप ही की डिमांड्स को कम करने के लिए बनाया गया है,
कुछ आप भी सहयोग कर दीजिए |

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी आप भी तो कुछ तरीके बताए और वैसे भी ये सूत्र आप ही की डिमांड्स को कम करने के लिए बनाया गया है,
> कुछ आप भी सहयोग कर दीजिए |


जी कोशिश जरुर करुंगा मित्र...............

----------


## Rajeev

> जी कोशिश जरुर करुंगा मित्र...............


मास्टर जी आप तो गुरूजी है, आप चाहे तो क्या कुछ नहीं कर सकते है इसमें कोशिश क्या है!

----------


## love birds

> जी कोशिश जरुर करुंगा मित्र...............


मास्टर जी आपको इसमें सहयोग देना चैये

----------


## Rajeev

> जी कोशिश जरुर करुंगा मित्र...............


प्रिय मास्टर जी बहुत प्रतीक्षा कर ली ,अब तो अपना कुछ जलवा दिखाइए |

----------


## Black Pearl

*एक और छोटी सी बात और बता दूँ वैसे तो सबको पता ही होगा लेकिन फिर भी। 

दोस्तो काफी सारे software अन्तर्वासना पर ही होते हैं लेकिन इतने सारे pages में कैसे ढूंढा जाए?

क्या कहा अन्तर्वासना पर सर्च कर लो?
अन्तर्वासना में सर्च करने पर भी ढंग के रिज़ल्ट नहीं मिलते हैं।  क्या करें??

कुछ नहीं बस ऐसे गूगल पर सर्च करें। 

जैसे मुझे एक सॉफ्टवेर screenshot studio सर्च करना है,

तो मैं ऐसे करूंगा।



*

----------


## Black Pearl

और रिज़ल्ट कुछ ऐसे आएगा

----------


## Black Pearl

ल्व्किन ध्यान रखें ये लिंक पुरानी होने की वजह से हो सकता है डिलीट हो गयी हों। इसलिए तरीका बहुत कारगर तो नहीं है लेकिन काम का है।

अगर किसी और साइट पे सर्च करना हो तो antarvasna.com की जगह उस साइट का नाम लिख दीजिये।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र तकनीक के लिए ..........धन्यवाद

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी आपको इसमें सहयोग देना चैये





> प्रिय मास्टर जी बहुत प्रतीक्षा कर ली ,अब तो अपना कुछ जलवा दिखाइए |



जिन तरिको से मै सोफ़्ट / गेम देता हू अगर वो बताऊंगा तो सदस्य ऎसी साईट्स पर पोहच जाएंगे जो उनके पी सी के लिये अच्छी नहि होंगी...........इसलिए मुझे क्षमा करे ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मास्टर जी सही कहा आपने

----------


## love birds

> जिन तरिको से मै सोफ़्ट / गेम देता हू अगर वो बताऊंगा तो सदस्य ऎसी साईट्स पर पोहच जाएंगे जो उनके पी सी के लिये अच्छी नहि होंगी...........इसलिए मुझे क्षमा करे ।



जैसे आपकी इच्छा  मित्र हमसे ज्यादा आप ही जानते हो मगर संदीप जी की त्रिक्क से मुजहे काफी फायदा हुआ है उनका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !!

----------


## The Master

> जैसे आपकी इच्छा  मित्र हमसे ज्यादा आप ही जानते हो मगर संदीप जी की त्रिक्क से मुजहे काफी फायदा हुआ है उनका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !!



मै आपकि बात से सहमत हू संदिप जी के आभार .............और खुशी है कि आपको फ़ायदा हुआ है मित्र

----------


## love birds

प्रिये मास्टर जी मैं आपके जैसा GENIOUS बनना चाहता हू तकनीक की दुनिया का बादशाह मगर क्या करू जब भी कुछ नया करता हू कही ना कही अटक जाता हू कोई solution हो तो बताना प्ल्ज़

----------


## love birds

प्रिये मास्टर जी मैं आपके जैसा GENIOUS बनना चाहता हू तकनीक की दुनिया का बादशाह मगर क्या करू जब भी कुछ नया करता हू कही ना कही अटक जाता हू कोई solution हो तो बताना प्ल्ज़

----------


## love birds

मित्र जैसे आप कोई लिंक देते हो और उस लिंक पर होता है यहाँ से ले ऐसा कैसे लिखा जाता है

----------


## The Master

मै ये बात जानता हू आपने ये बात बहोत पहले भी कि थी तब आपका नाम कुछ और था..... मुझे खुशी होगी आपको बादशाह बनते देख मित्र...........लेकिन इस सुत्र पर आपके सवाल नहि हल कर सकता हू आप मनोज जी के या सोफ़्ट आँन डिमाँड मे ऎसी बाते पुछे तो वहा इनका जवाब दूंगा ।  ताकि ये सुत्र अपने विषय पर बना रहे । धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र जैसे आप कोई लिंक देते हो और उस लिंक पर होता है यहाँ से ले ऐसा कैसे लिखा जाता है


आपकी बात का जवाब इस फाइल में है मित्र इसे डाउनलोड करें ...

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मास्टर जी व टीच मास्टर जी नमस्कार मैने एक साफ़्ट्वेयर की मांग की थी और वो मुझे मिल भी गया जिसका नाम है ईमेल सेन्डर डीलक्स मित्र मै इस मे अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन नही कर पा रहा हूं, smtp सर्वर पर जा कर बात अटक जाती है ! क्रप्या मित्र मदद करे

----------


## love birds

> आपकी बात का जवाब इस फाइल में है मित्र इसे डाउनलोड करें ...



मित्र ये बताये की अपने ये कोड कहा से लिया

----------


## Teach Guru

ये कोड इसी फोरम की देन है मित्र .............

----------


## love birds

> ये कोड इसी फोरम की देन है मित्र .............



मित्र लेकिन कहा से मुजहे कही नहीं मिला भाई

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र लेकिन कहा से मुजहे कही नहीं मिला भाई




यहाँ है भाई http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#URLcode

----------


## love birds

> यहाँ है भाई http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#URLcode



bhai यहाँ नहीं पता चला कोई सिग्नल दो जैसे हम पोस्ट करते है तो उपर कोण सा कोड है उस पर नइसन देकर

----------


## Black Pearl

> मित्र मास्टर जी व टीच मास्टर जी नमस्कार मैने एक साफ़्ट्वेयर की मांग की थी और वो मुझे मिल भी गया जिसका नाम है ईमेल सेन्डर डीलक्स मित्र मै इस मे अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन नही कर पा रहा हूं, smtp सर्वर पर जा कर बात अटक जाती है ! क्रप्या मित्र मदद करे


incredimail यूज कीजिये

----------


## s_modi20

सर जी  मेरी maxtor  HD  write  delayed  failed  दिखा रही है  मै कई बार chkdsk  भी apply  कर चुका हूँ और प्रोपर्टी में ११४  gb  फुल बताती है भाई   मदद करो  किन्तु खोलने पर सारे फोल|डर empty  बताती है |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> incredimail यूज कीजिये


मित्र संदीप जी इसके लिये ,,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> यहाँ है भाई http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#URLcode



मित्र अदभूत जानकारी दी है आपने इसके लिये रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र अदभूत जानकारी दी है आपने इसके लिये रेपो स्वीकार करे


रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र...

----------


## Rajeev

> रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र...


गुरु जी आप भी कोई तरीका बताए सॉफ्टवेयर की डिमांड पूर्ण करने का,
आप भी तो बीच में सभी की डिमांड पूरी कर रहे थे,
बताएगे तो कृपया स्क्रीनशॉट के माध्यम से ........................
धन्यवाद |

----------


## rajkanwar

:salut:        meri tarf se

----------


## love birds

ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र काफी जानकारी मिली इससे ....... धन्यवाद

----------

